# finished euro mount



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

well i finished this buck, it was pretty easy.
i let it sit in a small pond for about a mounth and a half(tied up)
sprayed it off with the hose
put it in a buck 90% water 10% bleach. keeping the horns out, the backside of the horns are white because they were in the bleach to
let it set over in there
took it out and put it in the sun for a couple hours
cut a small piece of wood and epoxied it to the skull, then epoxied the other side to the plaque. 
this is the first one i've done, i found it when fishin.now my brother has me doin one for him.


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

That looks really cool.


----------

